# Joint Comms



## gian_eagle

Tengo dudas sobre terminología de Guerra electrónica.

(esp-inglés): Cómo se dice *área de operaciones, alerta inicial y maniobra de engaño*??

(inglés-esp): Cómo se dice *Joint Comms*?


----------



## gian_eagle

no creo que se diga "*operations area*", de ahi una de mis dudas.


----------



## araceli

Paso este hilo al foro de Specialized Terminology.


----------



## greboguru

*área de operaciones = Area of operations*

*alerta inicial = Initial alert*

*maniobra de engaño = dificile para traducir sin contexto*

*maniobra = crane/rigging   engaño = delusion*

*Joint Comms = Communicaciones conjuntos*


----------



## gian_eagle

maniobra no podría traducirse como "maneuver"??


----------



## greboguru

Posiblemente si


----------



## gian_eagle

greboguru said:
			
		

> *área de operaciones = Area of operations*
> 
> *alerta inicial = Initial alert*
> 
> *maniobra de engaño = dificile para traducir sin contexto*
> 
> *maniobra = crane/rigging engaño = delusion*
> 
> *Joint Comms = Communicaciones conjuntos*


 
gracias por tus comentarios, Greboguru!

por cierto, con *maniobra* me refiero a tácticas evasivas o de ataque de la milicia o de las brigadas (de todas las fuerzas armadas, aire, tierra y naval)

en el caso de *Joint Comms*, en la versión final se puso *Comando Conjunto del Ejército Peruano.*


----------



## Fernando

maniobra de engaño siempre lo he visto como deception tactics.


----------



## gian_eagle

mmm... *deception tactics,* interesante término, lo agregaré al glosario de ese documento. gracias!


----------



## Fernando

Como muestra:
http://www.sec.army.mil/arat/ARAT/ARAT_information/arat_terms/mildec.htm


----------



## gian_eagle

gracias de nuevo, Fernando!

por cierto, busqué en *google *y se usa más "*deception tactics*" que "*tactical military deception*".


----------



## gian_eagle

Fernando, en la versión final del documento el revisor de la traducción me puso "maneuver" como "maniobra", entonces esa opción también es utilizada.


----------



## gian_eagle

se usan los términos "area of operations" y "maneuver" para "área de operaciones" y "maniobras"

para las FAA (dirección de aeronáutica)??


----------

